# Latigo after the fire report



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Thought I'd post this in case people were wondering about riding Latigo. I rode it today (from Kanan to PCH direction). It is fully open with no restrictions. The fire was in the lower portion, starting a bit above Macguire. From that point to PCH it is absolutely burned out except for homes, almost all of which were saved. The road itself is clear and clean. There were some crews working on power lines etc. but it looks like they have already done most of that work, so it didn't feel like going through on a bike was getting in anyone's way. Riding through you get a sense for the incredible structure protection that the fire agencies did-it must have been one incredible inferno.


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Thank you for that update. It's been a while since I've been on Latigo. In fact, Sacha is organizing a charity ride scheduled for Jan 12 which will take us up Latigo. Looking forward to that climb again.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report. I haven't been through any of the canyons since the first round of fires.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

That's good news. Thanks for the report.


----------

